
A Thousand Pounds of Dynamite - elorant
https://read.atavist.com/a-thousand-pounds-of-dynamite
======
msandford
This story (or one very similar) has been posted before, perhaps from a
different website.

~~~
glaberficken
I also remember it but couldn't find the original discussion Wikipedia has
some other links in the references

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey%27s_Resort_Hotel_bombin...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey%27s_Resort_Hotel_bombing)

~~~
stevetrewick
Discussion also links to several previous/related items
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10160456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10160456)

Great story.

------
ioquatix
Is this real?

~~~
GrumpyYoungMan
Yes, though it's probably dramatized somewhat in the article. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey%27s_Resort_Hotel_bombin...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey%27s_Resort_Hotel_bombing)
for a description of the incident.

KCRA News also has archival video of the explosion is at:
[https://youtu.be/73S2qDzJr6g?t=71](https://youtu.be/73S2qDzJr6g?t=71)

